
Association of Low-Carbohydrate and Low-Fat Diets with Mortality Among US Adults - aagha
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-abstract/2759134
======
foxyv
This study uses 24-hour dietary recall. Pretty much "What did you eat
yesterday." Dietary recall studies are notoriously the least reliable method
of measuring effects of diet on health or mortality. They will pretty much say
whatever you want them to and are used mostly as filler for scholastic papers
and headlines.

------
downerending
tldr: It's the _quality_ of your diet that counts for mortality.

~~~
charles_f
Yes, title is somewhat confusing because I read it as "low fat and low carb
are associated with mortality", whereas the article treats of correlation with
the reduction of mortality.

~~~
downerending
Didn't read closely, but they could be saying that macronutrient composition
of diet is actually irrelevant to mortality. Rather, eating a high-quality
diet (presumably lots of fresh vegetables, fruit, etc.) is actually what
matters.

